# homemade reception desk



## ~WoodChuck~

This was my idea of a reception desk for my wifes hair salon. I decided to get a little creative with the formica


----------



## Kenbo

Nice job on the reception desk. Your wife must be very happy with it. I hope she gives you free haircuts.:laughing:
Looks great.
Ken


----------



## BHOFM

Looks as professional as any I have seen and will
most likely out last the store bough ones.

Great job, thanks for sharing.


----------



## firehawkmph

Very nice Woodchuck,
Could you explain if it is all covered with laminate, or is the silver edge painted? And also, what order did you apply the laminate? Very interesting piece. I don't normally like laminate, (mostly working with it) but this is quite an exception. Nice job.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Jimbo.

yes great job!! i would like to know how you made it with siliver aswell!!


----------



## ~WoodChuck~

well i started with a basic shell of cabinet grade plywood then applied the rails and styles to give the panel look. I then applied the formica inside the squares. For those little silver pieces they are small flat pieces of 1/8 aluminum that i bought from Home Depot.I applied these pieces at a 45 degree angle by gluing them to a wood backer piece which is cut also at a 45. I wanted the industrious look to follow suit with the look of the rest of the salon. Here are more pics. I gutted the hole place and did everything from scratch...Note the workstations!


----------



## jdixon

woodchuck, great job! That place looks awesome. I'd love to see a better picture of the fish tank! What kind of fish do you have in there?

John


----------



## ~WoodChuck~

heres the tank.its a 110 gal.with demseys and oscars


----------



## jdixon

Sweeeeeeet! Thanks for the extra pics. That place looks great. You should be very proud and your wife should be vey happy and, if her styling skills match your construction sills, she'll be very busy too. Congrats!

John


----------



## Itchy Brother

Very nice job and very ambitious.You my friend have skills.wish I was half as skilled as most here are.Amen lol.


----------

